# Anyone here use Aladdin lamps?



## ABTOMAT (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, anyone? I picked up an aluminum one a while back. Always wanted one. Now I just need to get a mantle for it. Anybody have a favorite supplier? Any tips or tricks for use?

(In case someone has no clue what I'm talking about Aladdin makes a table oil lamp that uses a mantle like a Coleman lantern. Very, very bright.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jul 28, 2006)

Grew up with them. There's at least one website "Lampman" I think that sells parts. Sorry I don't have ttime to look for it right now.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 28, 2006)

I've never used them but when I lived out in the bush +30 yrs ago I knew some who did.

Many today dis them -- when actually they have no clue that running them as designed is a learned experience. There are some subtle aspects worth searching out -- like learning how to trim a wick _with a piece of newspaper._ I'm sure that there are other, equally subtle tricks to coax out the most light with the least smell. Keep looking.

One old trick to absolutely positively *not* try with any good lamp is to sprinkle table salt on the flame to clear the glass.

Good luck.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jul 28, 2006)

www.oillampman.com


----------



## CLHC (Jul 28, 2006)

We've used them among others during the Loma Prieta Earthquake of 1989 here in the Bay Area. Still have two of them left somewhere around here in the garage—:thinking:


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 29, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Any tips or tricks for use?



Grew up with them. The railroad used them in cabooses and that is where ours came from. There was one chronic problem that would affect the light out put.

The mantle must burn evenly and the flame must be even all the way around. Two things caused the wicks to get lop-sided. The feed mechanism from wear or improper tension setting would not feed the wicks up or down uniformly and the wicks would also burn lop-sided. Good wicks are important. We had a wick-trimming jig, it fit on top of the wick and when it was rotated the high spots would stick up and could be trimmed. My family perferred the Aladdin over gas lights, gasoline lanterns, barn lanterns and about everything else we tried. 
I supposed you could put perfumed oil in the lamp but we used kerosene. Now when I smell the oder of kerosene, that perfume brings back very sweet memories. The lights now are shelf queens residing in a Montana country home keeping my mother company. Thanks for bring this up.


----------



## spock (Jul 30, 2006)

abtomat, i bought one a few years back. always wanted one. there is a store in ohio http://lehmans.com/ north of columbus that carries alot of parts. they sell to third world countries. i have been there and it is a facinating place. had gasoline powered washing machines.


----------



## eluminator (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, Lehmans is good. They sell to the amish. I don't remember where I bought mine but there are several places on the internet.

You can't get the good Welsbach formula mantles any more. I think it is fear of a class action lawsuit. No more thorium, but the ones they sell you today do pretty well.

You had better buy more than one mantle. If you are careful a mantle can last a long time, but they are fragile and you need a spare or two for emergency situations.

I burn a very pure kerosene called KleanHeat. It has no smell, it doesn't absorb water, and nothing evaporates. I keep fuel in my lamps all the time. There used to be a chain of kick-*** hardware stores around here that stocked it. They went out of business a few months ago but I have enough on hand that I won't have to go looking for a substitute any time soon.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 30, 2006)

Interesting links posted here for oil burning lamps. I wonder if there's a place that sell kukui nut oil for lamps since that's what the ancient Hawaiians used.


----------



## GalvanickLucifer (Jul 30, 2006)

We use an Aladdin on our patio in the summertime in the evenings. I've been getting mantles from jackscountrystore.com. Better prices than Lehmens. Get the thorium mantles (blue) if they still carry them - brighter than the new yttrium (sp? - pink) ones. (http://www.jackscountrystore.com/detail.aspx?ID=5633)


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 7, 2006)

Lamp Guild - These people are to fuel-powered lighting what CPF is to flashlights.


:buddies:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Joe_Karp (Mar 23, 2009)

I may be new to CPF but have been collecting Aladdins for many years. Here's a few of my collection for you guys. I keep three or four around the house for heat and backup light...






















Enjoy!

Joe K.


----------



## Himalayan Chef (Mar 9, 2016)

eluminator said:


> Yeah, Lehmans is good. They sell to the amish. I don't remember where I bought mine but there are several places on the internet.
> 
> You can't get the good Welsbach formula mantles any more. I think it is fear of a class action lawsuit. No more thorium, but the ones they sell you today do pretty well.
> 
> ...



These are old posts; but newcomers like myself continue to stumble across them thru search engines, so... One of the most useful little tips regarding the fragile mantles, which you mention is this trick: If you need to transport a mantle that has already been lit / used -- and is basically a network of ash -- spray it with hairspray. I sprayed gently above first, letting the spray settle onto the mantle at first, and not directly at the mantle, which would blow it apart at close range. This provides some stability. The hairspray then burns off at the next lighting. I've forgotten where this tip came from.. Either Lehman's (cited above) or aladdinlamps.com, which is part of Good Pickins. Both, by the way, are excellent professional suppliers. I love dealing with Lehman's. They are very helpful to us who live in the 3rd world.


----------

